# Has Anyone Used Barret Burston Grains



## Archie (27/9/06)

Hi all ,
Just wondering if anyone has used the grain from Barret Burston wouldn;t mind some info and the differences between this grain and hoe white and Wayermann

Cheers

:beerbang:


----------



## Stuster (27/9/06)

Have a look here Archie.


----------



## Archie (27/9/06)

Hiya Stuster, 
Thanks for the link mate, I think I am going to have to give this malt a go.

Cheers


----------



## Steve (27/9/06)

I cant comment on the differences but before recntly going all grain I did a partial Willamette ale using Barret and Burston and it was bloody sensational. That batch did not last a month. Well worth giving it a go. With my ever learning pallette I was impressed.
:beer: 
Steve


----------

